# house swap ideas no2



## sarah.rawlinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I should have mentioned in my earlier posting re house swap that I would consider swapping my Portuguese villa for something in the UK, which may be of interest to anyone wanting to move over to Portugal and is unable to sell there house in the UK.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



sarah.rawlinson said:


> I should have mentioned in my earlier posting re house swap that I would consider swapping my Portuguese villa for something in the UK, which may be of interest to anyone wanting to move over to Portugal and is unable to sell there house in the UK.


Hi Sarah

Good idea and i may be able to help. You would need to be a football fan, i have a house for sale in Liverpool 30ft across the road from the Gwladys Street end of EVERTON FC. OK i understand but it was just an idea. 

But serious Sarah i do wish you well. If anybody would like to by a house over the road from EVERTON FC just call. No jokes Nigel 

Peterfc 666?


----------



## sarah.rawlinson (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks but i'd rather be near the coast! will keep looking.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



sarah.rawlinson said:


> thanks but i'd rather be near the coast! will keep looking.


Hi Sarah

Just found this on another expat site not monis site. It looks interesting.

Peterfc 666?

Exchange your Property with International Property Swap


----------



## sarah.rawlinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi, yes very interesting! I had a quick look not too many advertised but I think it may be the way forward with the current market, not to sure about the 20pound fee lol.


----------



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

*How about Bonnie Scotland?*



sarah.rawlinson said:


> I should have mentioned in my earlier posting re house swap that I would consider swapping my Portuguese villa for something in the UK, which may be of interest to anyone wanting to move over to Portugal and is unable to sell there house in the UK.


Hi Sarah,how about this one? Crescentparkhouse.co.uk


----------



## sarah.rawlinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! yes very interesting property! is it your property? would be intersted to know more.
regards Sarah


----------



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

sarah.rawlinson said:


> Thanks for the reply! yes very interesting property! is it your property? would be intersted to know more.
> regards Sarah


yes it is,but not really up for a swap but it is up for sale 270,000 thanks


----------

